# "You Suck" Thread 2022"--Pics required!



## dynodave (Jan 2, 2022)

Happy new year 2022 if possible....I
I let the "first" pass in hopes some one would step up to start a new thread.
381 submissions and 24K views for 2021 down by more than half from 2020. Hoping for better this year
I thought I would get though this covid OK but got omicron the saturday before christmas.
Could a moderator please close down the 2021 thread and sticky this one.
My biggest chainsaw discovery for last year was finding the woodland pro 68RC full chisel 3/8LP at Baileys. Hope you did better.


----------



## Alfa_Sam (Jan 2, 2022)

Freebie from a friend, needed a new tank gasket.


----------



## dynodave (Jan 2, 2022)

Alfa_Sam said:


> Freebie from a friend, needed a new tank gasket.


Very nice MAC -you suck...up there near Bristol or "Dollywood"?
ProMac 10-10??? can't quite see the tag


----------



## Alfa_Sam (Jan 2, 2022)

10-10S, don't know much about them. I'm not far from Bristol.


----------



## dynodave (Jan 2, 2022)

Alfa_Sam said:


> 10-10S, don't know much about them. I'm not far from Bristol.


Very robust machine. I have a regular "PROMAC"10-10 which has the "chainbrake" and is otherwise heavier than an earlier 10-10 . Not sure what the "S" is for, but lots of folks know more than me. The bow is awsome....


----------



## heimannm (Jan 2, 2022)

10-10S is 57 cc vs. 54cc in the regular variety, with some added soup in the porting of the 57. The 57 cc models (PM55, 555, 570, and 10-10S) will all be better performers than a regular 10-10. 

That is a beautiful machine Alfa, watch out for the kickback zone on the bow bar...

Mark


----------



## Alfa_Sam (Jan 2, 2022)

Thanks, good to know it is a good one, I have plenty of chainsaws (40+), but this is my first bow blade, a little apprehensive to use it, but will at some point. Funny thing is I was in my teens working at the little hardware store when he bought it new. I gave him a good running but well used Stihl 028 Super a few years ago.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 2, 2022)

The key is to engage the spike in the log before you plunge the bar in. No more bending over when you're bucking logs on the ground.

Mark


----------



## Brufab (Jan 4, 2022)

31.80$ delivered? Not sure if that qualifies for this thread. Spark plug wire is toasted though.


----------



## dirtcurt (Jan 4, 2022)

Found an hour away from my town. I have all paperwork and manuals for it. Lived in a closet since new.


----------



## dirtcurt (Jan 4, 2022)

Found an hour away from my town. I have all paperwork and manuals for it. Lived in a closet since new


----------



## SS396driver (Jan 15, 2022)

It’s a saw … and it was free buddy called me this morning said his neighbor was getting ready to move to his home in Florida permanently. I got this bandsaw a 10 inch craftsman shop saw and a 24 inch cut radial arm saw . All craftsman from the early 60s . I have to go back and take apart the shop saw and radial saw . Couldn’t get them out with the two of us . But we were able to get the bandsaw out.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Jan 15, 2022)

dirtcurt said:


> Found an hour away from my town. I have all paperwork and manuals for it. Lived in a closet since new


I'm considering making mine more powerful wth a larger top end, but I hate doing it because then it is no longer an original. I'm sure you all understand.


----------



## mojo jojo (Jan 21, 2022)

Early Stihl 051AV, points ignition
Got it for 50€. Fuel line and 4 AV mounts were rotten...otherwise its a runner with huge compression and crazy bright spark. Not sure if the cylinder is original...its not Mahle. Did Stihl also used other cylinders?


----------



## Woodslasher (Jan 21, 2022)

Yes, KolbenSchmidt was another p/c manufacturer that Stihl used.


----------



## mojo jojo (Jan 21, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> Yes, KolbenSchmidt was another p/c manufacturer that Stihl used.


THX, probably Kolbenschmidt. Is the logo similar to a dollar symbol?


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jan 21, 2022)

Logo KS


----------



## bulletpruf (Jan 27, 2022)

038 Magnum, runs good, with 20" Stihl West Germany sprocket tip bar. $200. Was on FB Marketplace; about an hour away from where I live.


----------



## henry r (Jan 28, 2022)

i was at the local tip and spotted this sitting next to the staff tea room. obviously i had to check it out. 

one of the guys who works there saved it and a 61 hardwood (blacktop) from the metal bin. 

the 61 ran so he's keeping it. this he gave me! 

made my day.


----------



## henry r (Jan 29, 2022)

prognosis is good for the 288.

the top end has transfer but no actual scoring i can see/feel and the bottom end feels tight and smooth. it will still need to come apart as i managed to drop an amazing amount of grot/wasp nest into the bottem end.

it won't be tackled straight away but has been jumped a fair way up the que.

it also comes with a fully custom muffler mod!




i am not sure what is going on with the clutch, note the 2-3mm gap all round. i am guessing it has been swapped.




sorry i didn't get p&c pics.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jan 29, 2022)

I do not know if this clutch is from this model but it is for sure worked out


----------



## Woodslasher (Jan 29, 2022)

henry r said:


> prognosis is good for the 288.
> 
> the top end has transfer but no actual scoring i can see/feel and the bottom end feels tight and smooth. it will still need to come apart as i managed to drop an amazing amount of grot/wasp nest into the bottem end.
> 
> ...


That's the correct clutch, it's just worn out.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jan 29, 2022)

Good clutch


----------



## atpchas (Jan 29, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> That's the correct clutch, it's just worn out.


Agreed and it looks like one or two of the shoes are starting to crack at the thin spots. An explosion would not be pleasant.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jan 29, 2022)

the shoes remain in place until the spring comes off


----------



## mbrick (Jan 29, 2022)

Wow that clutch is WORN out!! Complete with cracks.


----------



## henry r (Jan 31, 2022)

i hadn't noticed the crack but had put a new clutch on the list.


----------



## Kommandokenny (Feb 1, 2022)

Jeese Dave you and I truly have the same interest's,,, Nortons and chainsaw's .
Got this project free the other week ,from local farmer. He had it since new in 71,,,





older than my Commando
Cheers Dave 
Kommandokenny


----------



## av8or3 (Feb 1, 2022)

Got this 075AV for tuning up two Huskys. It was a damn mess but it cleaned up real nice. Runs real good too.


----------



## Kommandokenny (Feb 1, 2022)

Wow!!!!! awesome job on the 075!!!!!!!
Cleaning up 031 now.
Compression 130 psi,,, but no spark .
Turns out it's from 1980 ,,,so not as old as I thought


----------



## henry r (Feb 2, 2022)

two free saws in a week!!!

i was given an 031 today!

it feels like the recoil isn't catching the flywheel, but that is as far as i have gotten.
this one hasn't jumped the que so may take a while to get to.


----------



## McCullochKid (Feb 2, 2022)

Does this count? I found something interesting and very useful at the thrift store the other day.
There's a ton of information to look through in here, but the best thing I've found so far is this troubleshooting chart for all the different problems that a 2 stroke might have. It's a very comprehensive diagnostic tool.
I'm not sure what the policy here is on posting images of things like that, so I only took a photo of part of it to be safe. You get the idea.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Feb 4, 2022)

Sale 5 $


----------



## acarpenterdad (Feb 6, 2022)

av8or3 said:


> Got this 075AV for tuning up two Huskys. It was a damn mess but it cleaned up real nice. Runs real good too. View attachment 961299
> View attachment 961300
> View attachment 961301
> View attachment 961302
> ...


what sorcery is this "cleaned up"?


----------



## av8or3 (Feb 6, 2022)

acarpenterdad said:


> what sorcery is this "cleaned up"?


Otherwise know as “Spending Green Money”


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Feb 9, 2022)

Just picked this up at the local saw shop while looking for files... Don't need it but the price was too good to let it sit there...($250.00) with bar and chain. Runs great! Nice partner for my 272!!


----------



## TRTermite (Feb 9, 2022)

henry r said:


> prognosis is good for the 288.
> 
> the top end has transfer but no actual scoring i can see/feel and the bottom end feels tight and smooth. it will still need to come apart as i managed to drop an amazing amount of grot/wasp nest into the bottem end.
> 
> ...


Notice how thin the clutch shoes are at the end of the spyder. Worn out is my thought.


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Feb 9, 2022)

Paul Silvestri said:


> Just picked this up at the local saw shop while looking for files... Don't need it but the price was too good to let it sit there...($250.00) with bar and chain. Runs great! Nice partner for my 272!!View attachment 963476
> View attachment 963477
> View attachment 963478
> View attachment 963479
> View attachment 963480


How do I decipher the year of manufacturing again?


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Feb 9, 2022)

Paul Silvestri said:


> Just picked this up at the local saw shop while looking for files... Don't need it but the price was too good to let it sit there...($250.00) with bar and chain. Runs great! Nice partner for my 272!!View attachment 963476
> View attachment 963477
> View attachment 963478
> View attachment 963479
> View attachment 963480


Piston looking excellent


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Feb 9, 2022)

33 week 1992 year
sorry, the first number is a year and the next two are a week, so 1993, 32 weeks / Czech error ;-)


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Feb 9, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> 33 week 1992year


Thank you!!


----------



## bundy (Feb 12, 2022)

Picked up like new Makita DCS401 for $70. Piston looks brand new.


----------



## Brufab (Feb 12, 2022)

This guy sucks got over 100 saws. Could be one of you guys, and if is that's pretty awesome


----------



## GrizG (Feb 14, 2022)

My son came home with this Husky... customer told the sales guys to "throw that piece of s.... away" while he was buying a new saw. This as the shop told him it had almost no compression and it would be expensive to fix. My son looked at it and thought "I bet my father can fix it" so he asked if he could have it.... The manager said "Yeah... I'd just throw it away." I pulled the muffler to look at the piston and cylinder walls. They were clean so I figured the rings might be stuck. I pulled the top cover, clutch cover, and recoil starter off, cleaned it up, put fresh fuel in it and had it running without too much effort. It wasn't running too well but it was running. The compression wasn't great so I let some Liquid Wrench sit in the cylinder for a short time and ran it again. It was better. After 5 heating and cooling cycles it's got plenty of compression. I sharpened the chain and cut some 14" oak and 6" maple with it.... the chain was a little hungry but it ran pretty good. I'm going to get a new air filter and then adjust the carb as needed. 

The timing is perfect as my sons can use it to cut up limbs that have fallen due to the recent ice storm--there are 1,000s of them down on the 8 acres where they live. I'll put a Stihl Rapid Super chain on it if I can find one...Stocks of saws, chains, and bar oil are a bit slim in about a 50 mile radius due to the storm!


----------



## dynodave (Feb 15, 2022)

GrizG said:


> My son came home with this Husky... customer told the sales guys to "throw that piece of s.... away" while he was buying a new saw. This as the shop told him it had almost no compression and it would be expensive to fix. My son looked at it and thought "I bet my father can fix it" so he asked if he could have it.... The manager said "Yeah... I'd just throw it away." I pulled the muffler to look at the piston and cylinder walls. They were clean so I figured the rings might be stuck. I pulled the top cover, clutch cover, and recoil starter off, cleaned it up, put fresh fuel in it and had it running without too much effort. It wasn't running too well but it was running. The compression wasn't great so I let some Liquid Wrench sit in the cylinder for a short time and ran it again. It was better. After 5 heating and cooling cycles it's got plenty of compression. I sharpened the chain and cut some 14" oak and 6" maple with it.... the chain was a little hungry but it ran pretty good. I'm going to get a new air filter and then adjust the carb as needed.
> 
> The timing is perfect as my sons can use it to cut up limbs that have fallen due to the recent ice storm--there are 1,000s of them down on the 8 acres where they live. I'll put a Stihl Rapid Super chain on it if I can find one...Stocks of saws, chains, and bar oil are a bit slim in about a 50 mile radius due to the storm!
> 
> View attachment 964958


those are the small brother of a 41. One thing is usually quoted wrong is the bar type is NOT small husky but IS D041. A search on this forum several years ago will show the research effort and results. The oiler position is the problem. The small husky bar hole does not line up properly. Strange enough they are also shown as carving saws and 1/4" chain was another choice as the sprockets & bar are (were?) available. it's here:
https://www.arboristsite.com/media/41.4655/


----------



## GrizG (Feb 15, 2022)

dynodave said:


> those are the small brother of a 41. One thing is usually quoted wrong is the bar type is NOT small husky but IS D041. A search on this forum several years ago will show the research effort and results. The oiler position is the problem. The small husky bar hole does not line up properly. Strange enough they are also shown as carving saws and 1/4" chain was another choice as the sprockets & bar are (were?) available. it's here:
> https://www.arboristsite.com/media/41.4655/


Cool... thanks for the info. The bar on the saw is in good shape. It had a minor burr that a few draw filing strokes took care of. It is oiling well... It has one of those extreme safety chains on it so it won't be much good for plunge cutting per the GOL felling process but it cut 3-4" maple branches very well today.  

I'm waiting for the air filter to come in to see if it runs better at lower RPMs. If not I'll put a carb kit in it... they are cheap so I may do it anyway! 

The closer I look at this saw the more I'm convinced it has low hours on it and suffered more from lack of use than from abuse. We will see how it is after my sons use it for a while.


----------



## pioneer saws (Feb 16, 2022)

Picked up this 394xp from a co-worker for $200aud, runs very well.
I guess that sucks a bit.


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Feb 16, 2022)

pioneer saws said:


> Picked up this 394xp from a co-worker for $200aud, runs very well.
> I guess that sucks a bit.


I want it! lets trade! lol


----------



## McCullochKid (Feb 16, 2022)

Unexpected acquisition today: A very old Homelite 24D120-2 DC generator. It was too cool to pass up.
No idea what this might be worth, but I paid only $20. I'm very happy with it. Might be a fun restoration project at some point?


----------



## isawben (Feb 16, 2022)

Just picked up this Homelite Super E-Z for 15 bucks. Guy I bought it from was going to fix it, but never got around. Came with a carry case, nos bar, carb kit, bar oil, and a spark plug.


----------



## Brufab (Feb 16, 2022)

McCullochKid said:


> Unexpected acquisition today: A very old Homelite 24D120-2 DC generator. It was too cool to pass up.
> No idea what this might be worth, but I paid only $20. I'm very happy with it. Might be a fun restoration project at some point?
> View attachment 965616
> 
> ...


6 caps to 1 gallon? Wow that's alot of oil. So is it 6:1  sweet find could be only one left.


----------



## GrizG (Feb 17, 2022)

Brufab said:


> 6 caps to 1 gallon? Wow that's alot of oil. So is it 6:1  sweet find could be only one left.


10:1 per the tag on the machine... or 3/4 pint per gallon which is 12/128 = .094 or a bit under 10:1. The cap apparently holds about 2 oz. based on that... As you say, a lot of oil!


----------



## GusGus2020 (Feb 18, 2022)

This is after a bit of cleanup, and the Sugi bar I had waiting for the right saw. Picked it up a few months ago for 2 bills, without any chainbrake parts (which is almost back together). Disassembled, cleaned, and replaced a couple of small parts, gassed her up and it fired up on the 7th pull. All oem from what I can tell with the original owner’s name inscribed from 1992.


----------



## gumneck (Feb 18, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> View attachment 966065
> 
> This is after a bit of cleanup, and the Sugi bar I had waiting for the right saw. Picked it up a few months ago for 2 bills, without any chainbrake parts (which is almost back together). Disassembled, cleaned, and replaced a couple of small parts, gassed her up and it fired up on the 7th pull. All oem from what I can tell with the original owner’s name inscribed from 1992.


which 2 bills were they?


----------



## GusGus2020 (Feb 18, 2022)

gumneck said:


> which 2 bills were they?


Benjamins


----------



## gumneck (Feb 18, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> Benjamins


That's alot of saw for those 2 rascals...the suck is there


----------



## John Lyngdal (Feb 20, 2022)

A mini-suck for me to join the 2022 thread. 
12 loops of used 105 DL, .063" Oregon 75 chain mixed skip and regular for $60
A couple only have a grind left on them and will be stumping chains, several haven't seen a grinder and the balance perhaps just a visit or two.


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Feb 25, 2022)

Killing time looking at some pawn shops at lunch I spotted this turd.... With a 30" light bar, large cover and dual spikes. Didn't know it at the time but it's a 2021 model. Runs amazing and the piston is perfect. Just filthy it seems. No fines in the carb anywhere.. $400 out the door!!


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Feb 27, 2022)

Paul Silvestri said:


> Killing time looking at some pawn shops at lunch I spotted this turd.... With a 30" light bar, large cover and dual spikes. Didn't know it at the time but it's a 2021 model. Runs amazing and the piston is perfect. Just filthy it seems. No fines in the carb anywhere.. $400 out the door!!


UPDATE!!! Getting it cleaned up!!


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Feb 27, 2022)

Paul Silvestri said:


> UPDATE!!! Getting it cleaned up!!
> 
> View attachment 968686
> View attachment 968687
> View attachment 968688


It's a shame what was done to this bar but it's ability to function safely appears to be just fine. Kind of a conversation piece.. "thanks grandma xoxo" and "let'r eat boy'z"


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Feb 28, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> View attachment 966065
> 
> This is after a bit of cleanup, and the Sugi bar I had waiting for the right saw. Picked it up a few months ago for 2 bills, without any chainbrake parts (which is almost back together). Disassembled, cleaned, and replaced a couple of small parts, gassed her up and it fired up on the 7th pull. All oem from what I can tell with the original owner’s name inscribed from 1992.View attachment 966515
> View attachment 966516
> View attachment 966517


Very nice. Last time I saw a 2094 full wrap handle for sale it was double that.


----------



## SawTrash (Mar 1, 2022)

Visiting nearby property and the talk turned to chainsaws. Soon this Stihl S10 was in the back of my car. Said to be a good runner before carb removed due to starting problem. Seems complete and does turn over freely.

Icing on the cake was Honda powered water pump, also said to run before being put away years ago.

After a general fiddle the motor is purring, and the grey and brown soup/custard has been removed from the pumps innards. Will connect it up soon and I expect it be a worthwhile member of my rural irrigation team.
Price - $ 0 - and condition are the suckable aspects.


----------



## isawben (Mar 6, 2022)

Got the Homelite SEZ cleaned up, flipped the reeds, and she runs like a champ.


----------



## GusGus2020 (Mar 6, 2022)

isawben said:


> Got the Homelite SEZ cleaned up, flipped the reeds, and she runs like a champ.
> View attachment 970727
> 
> View attachment 970728


That one sure did clean up nice!


----------



## Ben Hur (Mar 6, 2022)

Hungry ready to EAT!


----------



## pioneer saws (Mar 8, 2022)

Well not chainsaw related, but certainly qualifies, picked these up from marketplace for free. My 12yr old son has started collects lures so i grabbed them for him.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Mar 8, 2022)

send it to fish, let him make a profit out of it and eat something extra ;-)


----------



## seagiant (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi,
I don't know if this rates, but went by my local ECHO Dealer and asked the Manager if he had any chainsaws in the junk pile???

After looking at me like a Deer in the Headlights, said, "Actually, I do!"

For $40 I got a ECHO CS-3000, a 590 Timber Wolf, and a Poulan 3400.

The 3000 and 3400 should be good to go with some carb work, the 590 has a scored P/C, but...

Still think I did pretty good.

He has another basket case 3400 and think now I will go see if I can get that tomorrow!


----------



## GrizG (Mar 30, 2022)

My son got a couple Stihl MS170 saws where he works... they were customer (idiot) returns. $80 for both of them. One guy couldn't start the saw and the other insisted the oiler didn't work... even after they replaced it in front of him to appease him. There really was nothing wrong with either saw... just the operators.

I had my son order Stihl OEM side adjustors, bumper spikes and muffler gaskets for them. For about $140 we got two like new saws that had sharp chains. I took mine a step further and opened up the muffler... it is noticeably better than stock. I had him order the muffler gaskets as I noticed that both saws were leaking exhaust and oil between the cylinder and muffler. For me this little saw adds to my saw progression.... MS170, MS261 and MS461. I used it last week to cut up pine tree branches that an ice storm took down. Nice little saw for such tasks.


----------



## seagiant (Mar 30, 2022)

Hi,
It's interesting how the Market works...

I bought 2 edgers and 2 string trimmers for $25 a couple of years ago from the same place.

I got the best 2 running with carb work and they have run great.

The Manager says he won't pay his Techs to rebuild carbs or replace with Chinese Carbs, soooo.....

If the Customer does not want to pay $50 + Labor for an OEM Carb, the store sales him a new machine and the broke one goes in the pile waiting for me, I guess?

I don't think I'll ever have to buy a new piece of Lawn Equipment again.


----------



## GrizG (Mar 30, 2022)

GrizG said:


> My son got a couple Stihl MS170 saws where he works... they were customer (idiot) returns. $80 for both of them. One guy couldn't start the saw and the other insisted the oiler didn't work... even after they replaced it in front of him to appease him. There really was nothing wrong with either saw... just the operators.
> 
> I had my son order Stihl OEM side adjustors, bumper spikes and muffler gaskets for them. For about $140 we got two like new saws that had sharp chains. I took mine a step further and opened up the muffler... it is noticeably better than stock. I had him order the muffler gaskets as I noticed that both saws were leaking exhaust and oil between the cylinder and muffler. For me this little saw adds to my saw progression.... MS170, MS261 and MS461. I used it last week to cut up pine tree branches that an ice storm took down. Nice little saw for such tasks.


Just realized I forgot the photos... should have gone to bed earlier last night! 

A little dirty after cleaning up the fallen white pine branches.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Mar 30, 2022)

Nice score on the pair of MS170. Not a saw that gets much respect, but they are handy to have around and make for a nice loaner saw when someone comes asking.


----------



## pioneer saws (Mar 31, 2022)

I really suck bad, got these today for free. And the Echo twin runs.


----------



## Old-Feller (Apr 2, 2022)

I guess this qualifies for "I SUCK"

One stop shop at yard sale for the tools I need to get started building saws. I was a heavy equipt mechanic for 30 years and I have just been learning to work on these saws. The cool part about it is theres even rubber covered aluminium block off plates for vacuum testing and an old McCulloch vaccum tester that will need some new rubber parts, But It looks like I have nearly everything I need to get started. Even got that old Husky L65 which I got running in just a few hours of tinkering.


----------



## SimonHS (Apr 2, 2022)

Old-Feller said:


> I guess this qualifies for "I SUCK"
> 
> One stop shop at yard sale for the tools I need to get started building saws. I was a heavy equipt mechanic for 30 years and I have just been learning to work on these saws. The cool part about it is theres even rubber covered aluminium block off plates for vacuum testing and an old McCulloch vaccum tester that will need some new rubber parts, But It looks like I have nearly everything I need to get started. Even got that old Husky L65 which I got running in just a few hours of tinkering.View attachment 978312
> View attachment 978313



Great score! Was it a retirement sale? Great to get everything you need in one hit.


----------



## Old-Feller (Apr 2, 2022)

Just said yard sale out front, Lots of people there. I actually went there because my neighbor told me they had Reloading Stuff, The reloading stuff was all gone but my eyes lit up when I saw that old Husky L65 and started looking around at everything.


----------



## J D (Apr 2, 2022)

GrizG said:


> I took mine a step further and opened up the muffler...


These little guys run pretty lean from the get go, especially the newer ones. With a MM I'd definitely recommend going up a size or 2 on the fixed jet (or drilling it out by 0.05mm)


----------



## J D (Apr 2, 2022)

Here's my contribution...





Sachs Dolmar 114.
Paid NZ$50 (~US$35) at the local pawn shop.
Seams to be in good working order with the exception of the air filter element & the hardened grease in the clutch drum bearing


----------



## Patrick1903 (Apr 2, 2022)

Found an ad for an unused MS260 Pro the other day. Homeowner bought it 11 years ago (tag was still on the saw), bar oil, 2 cycle oil, fuel can, and a pair of stihl chaps (in box with tag). They had never run a saw before and said they changed their mind…they were not comfortable with the idea of using it, turns out. Sold me the lot. Homeowner had saw fueled by dealer and never started it after it was started by the dealer. So inside of tank was stained. They brought the saw to the dealer before I picked it up to make sure it would run. Dealer charged her $45 to dump the fuel, refill, and start it. Runs fine. I’m not really sure I want to run it and put in wood. The saw is immaculate.


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Apr 3, 2022)

Hi Guys , been busy with work so not much saw stuff going on but I did manage to find a couple of saws.

First was a Stihl 029 Super. Local dealer told him the crank seal were gone, so he bought a new saw. Turned out the only issue was a split fuel line. Paid $100 AUD

Shame really for t'he old owner, is it a very clean saw.

Cheers 

Justin


----------



## ozziechainsaw (Apr 3, 2022)

And this is the other saw. McCulloch SP125C

A mate found it on Facebook for me. As you see it is how I got it. Massive compression and perfect spark. Haven't really had time to start it yet, but WOW the compression is crazy.

Was sitting in a shed for 10yrs plus, owner passed away and I got it from his son.

Paid $200

Cheers

Justin


----------



## Snojetter (Apr 6, 2022)

Patrick1903 said:


> I’m not really sure I want to run it and put in wood. The saw is immaculate.


Yeah, I'd have a hard time with that decision myself. What a find, though! How often does a guy come across a brand new "old" saw? I recently picked up a couple 4 year old "new" saws, but that's an easier call to put to them to work!


----------



## Sportfury70 (Apr 15, 2022)

Young guy at my work asked me to teach him how to fix up chainsaws. Jumped on FB and found two 031s 30mins away, paid $100 otd. One has an original Stihl 18” hard nose bar, the other a 20” ES bar! Both great compression and looks like new, but rusty, Oregon full chisel. I let the kid have the one with spark and gave him all the best parts, we just got it running this afternoon. Mine has a bad coil and a cracked clutch cover, but should be a runner after I convert the coil.

I got my buddy convinced to do a full resto on his since it’s so solid, I’m gonna keep mine as a dirty runner.


----------



## Pepster (Apr 15, 2022)

A complete Poulan 2600 (Husqvarna 141) I picked up @ a garage sale recently... wait for it...

$2!

Pretty good shape, chrome bore 40cc.
It has spark.
Only problem is the carb adaptor impulse pipe is broken.


----------



## ChillyB (Apr 16, 2022)

$40 009L, bought from a Stihl tech who thought it needed a $90 coil. It needed the spark plug tip to be reconnected, a tank vent line, and a $6 carb kit. And of course a good cleaning.


----------



## isawben (Apr 17, 2022)

Those little 009Ls are good saws, very reliable. Nice find!


----------



## Pepster (Apr 20, 2022)

Freebie less than a week ago...



Local Stihl dealer (I nest there).
P&C are excellent.


----------



## Pepster (Apr 20, 2022)

^^^ That's the only Stihl I own.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Apr 20, 2022)

Pepster said:


> ^^^ That's the only Stihl I own.


Yea i probably said that a hundred saws ago or so


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Apr 22, 2022)

Picked up this morning, from a guy that spent 50 years working in local forestry.
Went to buy the 281XP, by the end he threw in the 266XP for free as it was missing a muffler, starter handle, some brake parts and chain adjuster- 
plus the piston and ring are fried.
USD $100 near enough.
281 has a broken brake flag, missing the front muffler bracket (of which I have several) and the muffler deflector that stops brake flags melting- but other than that is mint! Makes you appreciate the decomp valves on 288's! 






View attachment Video.mov


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Apr 22, 2022)

Pictures coming tomorrow, but I went to an auction tonight and picked up 3 saws for $20.
Not sure what they need, but all are complete except the missing recoil on the ProMac
Craftsman 3.7
Homelite Super XL
ProMac 850
Pulling mufflers tomorrow, will post pics.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Apr 23, 2022)

Big MC 850. Piston looks pristine!


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Apr 23, 2022)

Good ole Craftsman.
Piston still has machine marks.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Apr 23, 2022)

And big red. Piston also still has machine marks. Got all 3 for $20.


----------



## Patrick1903 (Apr 23, 2022)

MS391 - straight gassed -$40. Debating on selling for parts or replace with new top. The good…


And the bad…


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Apr 23, 2022)

Patrick1903 said:


> MS391 - straight gassed -$40. Debating on selling for parts or replace with new top. The good…View attachment 983304
> View attachment 983305
> 
> And the bad…
> View attachment 983306



The good is good- the bad is ugly!
Somebody made a bad and early in saw life mistake with that one, you would think in this day and age we live in, saws would have an oil sensor in the tank that could detect oil or lack thereof and interrupt the ignition....... but then I guess they would not sell as many new replacement saws!


----------



## John Lyngdal (Apr 29, 2022)

Honest Honey... I wasn't looking for another saw, but this one almost found me.
I was driving out to Bob's place to deliver some supplies for the GTG in June and I just had a hankering to stop by a pawn shop I was passing along the way and came across this saw. It's a 2021 vintage 372XP, full wrap, 28" lightweight bar, double dawgs, with a sharp square ground chain. Clearly a falling saw that was replaced at the end of the season. I didn't have my inspection gear, but it started easy and ran well out in the parking lot. I got it for $320 out the door. T and I cut a few donuts with it at Bob's place and it cut as well as it looked.

Update: The bar is actually 32" and I pulled the muffler and the piston skirt is spotless.


----------



## Officerdangle (May 8, 2022)

Picked up a CS-800. Happy with bigger saw at horsepower robbing altitude.


----------



## Burchie70 (May 14, 2022)

Just bought a 038 Magnum from Facebook marketplace for $100. Runs good. Any idea what she’s worth ?


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (May 14, 2022)

I'll give 120 ☺


----------



## Patrick1903 (May 14, 2022)

Burchie70 said:


> Just bought a 038 Magnum from Facebook marketplace for $100. Runs good. Any idea what she’s worth ? View attachment 988231


Great score!


----------



## okanovicsel (May 17, 2022)

Patrick1903 said:


> Great score!


Yeeah!.


----------



## Darnz (May 23, 2022)

Was given this today along with a bunch of bars, looks in pretty light used condition with good compression, will throw a carb kit on and see what happens, will go nicely with my five other 009s


----------



## Darnz (May 23, 2022)

Darnz said:


> Was given this today along with a bunch of bars, looks in pretty light used condition with good compression, will throw a carb kit on and see what happens, will go nicely with my five other 009s


Put some petrol down the carb and away she went, runs mint, oiler even works!


----------



## GusGus2020 (May 28, 2022)

Stopped by the local Husky dealer to pick up some chain tensioners, happened to ask if they had any junk saws in their yard - girl at the front said she’d check. I mentioned I’d be interested in any 300 series or earlier as she walked out the back. A minute later she came out with a little 240 and the beauty I ended up taking home with me. Seemed like she was locked up at the shop, but I took off the bar & chain when I got home and the crank rotated! Didn’t feel any play in the bearing on the PTO side, which is encouraging so far. Definitely looks like an old logging saw, and it’s missing a lot of small pieces, but it’s a 394xp, for the price of $0, and it came with a 28 inch bar with an almost new chain on it.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (May 28, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> Stopped by the local Husky dealer to pick up some chain tensioners, happened to ask if they had any junk saws in their yard - girl at the front said she’d check. I mentioned I’d be interested in any 300 series or earlier as she walked out the back. A minute later she came out with a little 240 and the beauty I ended up taking home with me. Seemed like she was locked up at the shop, but I took off the bar & chain when I got home and the crank rotated! Didn’t feel any play in the bearing on the PTO side, which is encouraging so far. Definitely looks like an old logging saw, and it’s missing a lot of small pieces, but it’s a 394xp, for the price of $0, and it came with a 28 inch bar with an almost new chain on it. View attachment 991389
> View attachment 991390
> View attachment 991391




And it has that limited edition access port to grease the clutch needle bearing on the go! 
Steal!


----------



## GusGus2020 (May 28, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> And it has that limited edition access port to grease the clutch needle bearing on the go!
> Steal!


That, or possibly increased cooling capacity of the clutch under heavy load?


----------



## bigbadbob (May 28, 2022)

FB auction 046 arctic $15, needs a least a bearing. Maybe a lil elbow grease.


----------



## GusGus2020 (May 28, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> Stopped by the local Husky dealer to pick up some chain tensioners, happened to ask if they had any junk saws in their yard - girl at the front said she’d check. I mentioned I’d be interested in any 300 series or earlier as she walked out the back. A minute later she came out with a little 240 and the beauty I ended up taking home with me. Seemed like she was locked up at the shop, but I took off the bar & chain when I got home and the crank rotated! Didn’t feel any play in the bearing on the PTO side, which is encouraging so far. Definitely looks like an old logging saw, and it’s missing a lot of small pieces, but it’s a 394xp, for the price of $0, and it came with a 28 inch bar with an almost new chain on it. View attachment 991389
> View attachment 991390
> View attachment 991391


Looks like I may have lucked out, but further verification is needed and some cleanup on the inside at minimum


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (May 28, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> Looks like I may have lucked out, but further verification is needed and some cleanup on the inside at minimum View attachment 991558



Lucked out how?
Are there a crop of potatoes growing in all that muck packed in against the cylinder?


----------



## GusGus2020 (May 28, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Lucked out how?
> Are there a crop of potatoes growing in all that muck packed in against the cylinder?


Yep, fertilizer for the garden, an potentially a still good oem 394 cylinder!


----------



## acarpenterdad (May 28, 2022)

got these for free (almost). helping a family member move. they gave me these and some other tools. used about $50 in gas, but im happy


----------



## Gabriel1982 (May 29, 2022)

Patrick1903 said:


> MS391 - straight gassed -$40. Debating on selling for parts or replace with new top. The good…View attachment 983304
> View attachment 983305
> 
> And the bad…
> View attachment 983306


So that's how a straight gassed chainsaw/ piston looks like... 
And I was "paranoid" about the quality of synthetic motul 800 offroad 2T oil... 
Used in a makita ea6100p


----------



## Gabriel1982 (May 29, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> The good is good- the bad is ugly!
> Somebody made a bad and early in saw life mistake with that one, you would think in this day and age we live in, saws would have an oil sensor in the tank that could detect oil or lack thereof and interrupt the ignition....... but then I guess they would not sell as many new replacement saws!


If it's premix how could any sensor detect the presence or lack of 2 stroke oil in the gas?! This is up to the user/owner job. Not mentioning the oil to fuel ratio for a good lubrication... One incompetent user could screw that up too...


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (May 29, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> Looks like I may have lucked out, but further verification is needed and some cleanup on the inside at minimum View attachment 991558


These are the pictures that crack me up when loggers tell others how they baby their saws! A fine example of maintenance.


----------



## mojo jojo (May 29, 2022)

50 bucks, Tomos 650 = updated Husqvarna L65


----------



## Overlooker (Jun 4, 2022)

I stopped at a garage sale held by one of my former clients who still owes me a little money. I brought all these goodies home in exchange for taking $40 off his balance due.




The top row of 7 tools are all Snap-On!






He told me it runs great but is hard to start. We'll see... Thanks for watching! O


----------



## ChainLightning (Jun 10, 2022)

Can't say I've been able to post on this thread for a good minute, but how bout this. Buddy sent me his 7310p last winter to try out. Hits me up today and asks when my birthday is. Told him at the end of this month. Then he tells me that 7310 is yours Happy Birthday. Couldn't thank him enough for that generous gift. Ohh did I mention its ported, pop up piston, and has a dual ported can muffler? One mean saw.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jun 10, 2022)

I also want such a gift


----------



## Reesedlightning (Jun 14, 2022)

Clean 257 with a 262 top end for $40. 10 mins from my house. Needed a carb clean. Ended up cutting the squish band down to. 017, ported it, and she pulls like a train now.


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Jun 22, 2022)

Craigslist find for free. Came with the tiller attachment as well as a new 1.5 gallon gas can full of red armor fuel.


----------



## isawben (Jun 24, 2022)

$10 at an estate sale, not quite as nice as Paul Silvestri’s, but a diamond in the rough nonetheless. Also came with the original tool kit.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Jun 24, 2022)

2083, sold with "low compression" decomp was bent and fouling the top cover and one broken AV spring- around USD$120 delivered.


----------



## Snojetter (Jun 27, 2022)

Oooooh, that's a pretty one - and clean! When the decals are still there, I'm thinking low use saw.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Jun 27, 2022)

Snojetter said:


> Oooooh, that's a pretty one - and clean! When the decals are still there, I'm thinking low use saw.



She has a bit of scuffing on the base- but yep, pretty clean.


----------



## Snojetter (Jun 28, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> She has a bit of scuffing on the base- but yep, pretty clean.


Must have spent a lot of time idling on rocky soil


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Jun 28, 2022)

Snojetter said:


> Must have spent a lot of time idling on rocky soil


Or the deck of a ute. 
(North American translation- bed of a pick up)


----------



## Reesedlightning (Jul 3, 2022)

This is a potential “you suck” moment that I need talked into (or out of).
Someone in my area is selling a good condition husky 365 special for $200. I absolutely do not NEED another saw whatsoever but I hear so many good things about these and it’s so hard to pass up. What do y’all think?


----------



## Snojetter (Jul 5, 2022)

Reesedlightning said:


> This is a potential “you suck” moment that I need talked into (or out of).
> Someone in my area is selling a good condition husky 365 special for $200. I absolutely do not NEED another saw whatsoever but I hear so many good things about these and it’s so hard to pass up. What do y’all think?


OF course you should buy it...but who around here is gonna suggest NOT buying another saw? Spending other people's money is easy  

Personally, if it was a 2165, I'd be all over it. Orange? I'll leave it for the next guy.


----------



## SimonHS (Jul 5, 2022)

Reesedlightning said:


> This is a potential “you suck” moment that I need talked into (or out of).
> Someone in my area is selling a good condition husky 365 special for $200. I absolutely do not NEED another saw whatsoever but I hear so many good things about these and it’s so hard to pass up. What do y’all think?



Good saw. I would buy it at that price, even though I don't need another saw.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 6, 2022)

Picked up 9 saws for $100
Had a Homie 1020XP, Echo 300EVL, and an Eager Beaver 3.4 in the lot. Also a Homie XL, Poulan 1800, 2 newer plastic Homies, Poulan 42cc and a Poulan Pro 5020.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 6, 2022)

GeorgiaVol said:


> Picked up 9 saws for $100
> Had a Homie 1020XP, Echo 300EVL, and an Eager Beaver 3.4 in the lot. Also a Homie XL, Poulan 1800, 2 newer plastic Homies, Poulan 42cc and a Poulan Pro 5020.View attachment 1001313
> View attachment 1001314
> View attachment 1001315
> ...


That 1020 looks a bit like a C7/C9, but I'm not an expert on them. I only recall them coming with a clutch cover and a separate flimsy-ish muffler cover, but I could be mistaken.


----------



## GeorgiaVol (Jul 7, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> That 1020 looks a bit like a C7/C9, but I'm not an expert on them. I only recall them coming with a clutch cover and a separate flimsy-ish muffler cover, but I could be mistaken.


It looks exactly like my other 1020 except for that clutch cover so I assumed that is what it was.


----------



## MattRBritton (Jul 8, 2022)

Gabriel1982 said:


> If it's premix how could any sensor detect the presence or lack of 2 stroke oil in the gas?! This is up to the user/owner job. Not mentioning the oil to fuel ratio for a good lubrication... One incompetent user could screw that up too...


Wild theory...could a temp sensor pick it up? Straight gas means no lubrication which, I guess, means VERY hot cylinder, very fast.

Could a tiny temp probe detect that it’s too hot?


----------



## Gabriel1982 (Jul 8, 2022)

MattRBritton said:


> Wild theory...could a temp sensor pick it up? Straight gas means no lubrication which, I guess, means VERY hot cylinder, very fast.
> 
> Could a tiny temp probe detect that it’s too hot?


It could measure the ohmic conduction (high when cold ,low ohms when hot) but if straight gassed it would be too late. And how would you "alert" the operator? Beeping is useless( I wear ear protection anyway). Vibration in the bar ,pointless,whole thing vibrates... It's not like a car with a dashboard. Only way would be too connect the sensor in line with the ignition system. Too HOT=no ignition, or stops while running if overheating! Tricky if the guy cuts wood in air temperature of 38 degrees Celcius,like I did not long ago...
That's why I was thinking of a better less restrictive exhaust. But that's another topic. So far I use the 6100 as is.Those engineers that designed it can't be that stupid... Or me ,some genius  synthetic 2 stroke Motul and fresh gas. If it seizes ,to hell with it. There's plenty new chainsaws everywhere!


----------



## MattRBritton (Jul 9, 2022)

Gabriel1982 said:


> connect the sensor in line with the ignition system. Too HOT=no ignition, or stops while running if overheating!


That was my thinking...but as I think on it more, I think it all happens too fast. The piston and cylinder would heat up, but likely by the time a sensor could work out that the temperature was significantly hotter than normal, I suspect the damage is done. It is literally a combustion chamber after all, it is supposed to be hot.


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Jul 9, 2022)

Picked this up for 150 bucks from my local shop. FS trade in and all checked out. Tons of compression and starts and runs very well.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 9, 2022)

Paul Silvestri said:


> Picked this up for 150 bucks from my local shop. FS trade in and all checked out. Tons of compression and starts and runs very well. View attachment 1001720
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice score Sir!, my favorite model of stihl! 
I think I need to start hitting you up for parts with those shelves.


----------



## Gabriel1982 (Jul 9, 2022)

Paul Silvestri said:


> Picked this up for 150 bucks from my local shop. FS trade in and all checked out. Tons of compression and starts and runs very well. View attachment 1001720
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my,Paul... So many chainsaws... I get "scared"+tired just thinking of sharpening the chain on ALL of them...
Might take SOME time...


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Jul 9, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> Nice score Sir!, my favorite model of stihl!
> I think I need to start hitting you up for parts with those shelves.


I have two of these 441 and I absolutely love them!! I know many are completely the opposite but I think those purest just really like the o series saws. I do as well however I don't see what the fuss was about with the 441. Seems to be very easy to work on, and yes I've had it taken down and split the case off and put them back together and I didn't find it that hard at all.


----------



## Paul Silvestri (Jul 9, 2022)

If anyone needs any 362, 361, 441 and many others I probably have access to all of the parts you would look for. Just PM me and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## GusGus2020 (Jul 12, 2022)

Made a deal the other day - a 365 that I had and planned to flip got traded for a running 2100 with a bin full of parts. I think I came out ok in the deal. Quite a few unobtanium parts here. Probably going to see if I can piece together another working one with some parts from a 1100cd parts saw I picked up a month ago.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Jul 12, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> Made a deal the other day - a 365 that I had and planned to flip got traded for a running 2100 with a bin full of parts. I think I came out ok in the deal. Quite a few unobtanium parts here. Probably going to see if I can piece together another working one with some parts from a 1100cd parts saw I picked up a month ago. View attachment 1002509
> View attachment 1002510
> View attachment 1002511
> View attachment 1002512
> ...




That there- thats a GOOD trade.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 12, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> Made a deal the other day - a 365 that I had and planned to flip got traded for a running 2100 with a bin full of parts. I think I came out ok in the deal. Quite a few unobtanium parts here. Probably going to see if I can piece together another working one with some parts from a 1100cd parts saw I picked up a month ago. View attachment 1002509
> View attachment 1002510
> View attachment 1002511
> View attachment 1002512
> ...


Nice! The long top cover looks like a 266/288 cover, and the shorty clutch cover looks like it's for the same. If you need any 2100 parts, pm me and I'll see if a local 2100 hoarder I know has what you need.


----------



## GusGus2020 (Jul 12, 2022)

Woodslasher said:


> Nice! The long top cover looks like a 266/288 cover, and the shorty clutch cover looks like it's for the same. If you need any 2100 parts, pm me and I'll see if a local 2100 hoarder I know has what you need.


Yep, there were a few parts that appeared to be from a 181/281/288 series saw. I’ll keep that offer in mind! I’ve been looking for a filter adapter for another 2100 I picked up recently to run a cone or foam filter - tried to talk to a few machine shops here in town to see what they’d charge to replicate/create them and found it might be cheaper for me to buy a mini lathe to make my own.


----------



## GusGus2020 (Jul 12, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> That there- thats a GOOD trade.


I thought so, too. Guy was interested in a good firewood saw, and he got what he was looking for!


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Jul 12, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> I thought so, too. Guy was interested in a good firewood saw, and he got what he was looking for!


Thats what I meant, both teams get what they wanted, no flea bay tyre kickers- no hassles and no $ changing hands= Good deals.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 12, 2022)

GusGus2020 said:


> Yep, there were a few parts that appeared to be from a 181/281/288 series saw. I’ll keep that offer in mind! I’ve been looking for a filter adapter for another 2100 I picked up recently to run a cone or foam filter - tried to talk to a few machine shops here in town to see what they’d charge to replicate/create them and found it might be cheaper for me to buy a mini lathe to make my own.


You can use the Husky filter horn, just run nuts on the studs or unscrew them and use some regular M5 x 0.8 cap head bolts. For the v-stack, you can use a pvc end cap and drill out the holes or maybe send @davidwyby a pm and see if he would whip up a v-stack or two. I've got one I could send to him as a template if the need arises.


----------



## davidwyby (Jul 13, 2022)

Pic? Does red beard make one?


----------



## davidwyby (Jul 13, 2022)

I need a 288 operator presence lever spring. 

And to know why the high idle holds the throttle like wide open, zoinks!


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 13, 2022)

davidwyby said:


> I need a 288 operator presence lever spring.
> 
> And to know why the high idle holds the throttle like wide open, zoinks!


OP spring I probably can't help with, the the high idle I might. Do you have the throttle lock engaged when you have the high idle on? Regardless, the saws of that series that I've run have very high fast idles, almost wide open but not quite. I don't think Red Beard makes one, here's what one looks like:


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 13, 2022)

From Al Smith: "I finally got around to measuring that thing and some pics. 1.75" OD , .95 '" ID of the hole that fits on the carb. .8" high. 1.375 bolt hole spacing. Clearance for M5 bolts."


----------



## GusGus2020 (Jul 13, 2022)

davidwyby said:


> Pic? Does red beard make one?


Not that I’m aware - unless he’s got them as an unlisted option if you ask directly.


Woodslasher said:


> From Al Smith: "I finally got around to measuring that thing and some pics. 1.75" OD , .95 '" ID of the hole that fits on the carb. .8" high. 1.375 bolt hole spacing. Clearance for M5 bolts."


Beat me to it - I had some drawings I took to the local shops and one from a 181 that I have (different bolt hole spacing).


----------



## davidwyby (Jul 13, 2022)

Adapter = piece of cake. 

Maybe I can trim the throttle lock parts for less high idle. My 266s are pretty high but the 288 is nuts.


----------



## davidwyby (Jul 13, 2022)

Husqvarna 181,281,288 Vstack Adapter


This Vstack adapter fits the low top intake elbow only. It will not fit the high top intake elbow sometimes found on the 281/288 Husqvarnas. The 181 came as a low top only. When you install this Vstack adapter, use the supplied nuts to secure it to the stock intake elbow. You can then fit any...




redbeardsaws.com


----------



## GusGus2020 (Jul 13, 2022)

davidwyby said:


> Husqvarna 181,281,288 Vstack Adapter
> 
> 
> This Vstack adapter fits the low top intake elbow only. It will not fit the high top intake elbow sometimes found on the 281/288 Husqvarnas. The 181 came as a low top only. When you install this Vstack adapter, use the supplied nuts to secure it to the stock intake elbow. You can then fit any...
> ...


Yep, I’ve got one of those - it’s made for the older K&N eliminator kits, with an oval filter base. I guess you could run a green weenie without the interior support spring, but it’s really tough to get a round cone filter base over the oval adapter…


----------



## davidwyby (Jul 13, 2022)

Ah, so we need round vs. oval?


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 13, 2022)

davidwyby said:


> Ah, so we need round vs. oval?


Si senor, just a circle with an angle machined on the inside, a hole in the middle, and two recessed screw holes.


----------



## davidwyby (Jul 13, 2022)

talked to red beard, he has 'em


----------



## GusGus2020 (Jul 15, 2022)

davidwyby said:


> talked to red beard, he has 'em


Got a couple of them on the way - I’ll let y’all know how they look.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Jul 16, 2022)

Picked up this 625 Jred with 3 extra loops of sharp chain for $75.
Didn't need it, but then again I don't have a Jred in my saw collection.
Runs perfectly.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Jul 16, 2022)

John Lyngdal said:


> Picked up this 625 Jred with 3 extra loops of sharp chain for $75.
> Didn't need it, but then again I don't have a Jred in my saw collection.
> Runs perfectly.
> View attachment 1003443


I just bought one on here that was alot ruffer than that, for twice that amount, kinda disappointing really.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 16, 2022)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> I just bought one on here that was alot ruffer than that, for twice that amount, kinda disappointing really.


Slightly off-topic, have you checked chainsawr for your missing parts?


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jul 17, 2022)

I put a bit of $$$ upfront for this one. $750 CAD, BUT, I don't think anyone is going to disagree with how much I suck.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jul 17, 2022)

82F100SWB said:


> I put a bit of $$$ upfront for this one. $750 CAD, BUT, I don't think anyone is going to disagree with how much I suck.


----------



## 82F100SWB (Jul 17, 2022)

I think the 2100 and 181 are saws that got replaced under warranty. Knowing the guy that I bought this stuff from, his father was famous for buying up inventory when places were closing. 




As you can see, neither of these saws has any real runtime on them.


----------



## Woodslasher (Jul 17, 2022)

Not quite saws (although some of this will be used on them), but I got everything pictured for $129 and change at my local Napa. Gotta love it when they discontinue one brand and slash prices big time to clear the old stuff out.


----------



## dwizum (Jul 18, 2022)

Does $100 for a pole saw count? Guy had it at a hunting camp for 15 years and says it was rarely used. It's dirty and one of the shaft bearings needs to be replaced, but it starts super easy, runs great, and cuts like a boss.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Jul 18, 2022)

dwizum said:


> Czy liczy się 100 dolarów za piłę na wysięgniku? Facet miał go w obozie myśliwskim przez 15 lat i mówi, że był rzadko używany. Jest brudny i jedno z łożysk wału wymaga wymiany, ale uruchamia się bardzo łatwo, działa świetnie i tnie jak szef.
> 
> View attachment 1003784


What is the long boom?


----------



## bigbadbob (Jul 18, 2022)

Nice 266se on fb auction. Ran well when parked,, lots of comp.
Freeby tossed in.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jul 19, 2022)

Snagged another off FB sold as a parts 61,, but its not




Fired on prime now runs good.
24 B&C


----------



## pioneer saws (Jul 20, 2022)

I picked up this 038 mag a few weeks ago, came with hard case and tool kit.
Cost me $200au.
Needed clutch bearing, oil pump gasket and 038 badge on top shroud.


----------



## Dave86 (Aug 2, 2022)

Offerup. Chainsaw, not running. $30.00. Extras included.
The little aftermarket ignition module was bad. Replaced that, fired on first pull.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 2, 2022)

pioneer saws said:


> I picked up this 038 mag a few weeks ago, came with hard case and tool kit.
> Cost me $200au.
> Needed clutch bearing, oil pump gasket and 038 badge on top shroud.


That’s a great deal man, she’s in excellent condition. I have two myself. Good old workhorse of a saw.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 5, 2022)

Haven't done much looking this year. I picked up an Echo 285 and a Homelite 340 for $3 each. Both fire on a prime. 

But, today, for $100, I may have gotten my scrounge of a life time. This saw sat under a work bench for the best part of 50 years. Primed the carb and on about the 10th pull it fired up. The inside of the tank looks brand spanking new so I filled the tank. Primed the carb again and it fired up and seems to run great. Can't wait to sharpen the chain and stick it in some wood. I'm not going to say what model it is, I want some guesses. It's a 1975 Sachs Dolmar. I do have the air cleaner cover. Actually the saw looks like new, except 50 years of oil dripping off the bench and dust on it.


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Aug 5, 2022)

rarefish383 said:


> Haven't done much looking this year. I picked up an Echo 285 and a Homelite 340 for $3 each. Both fire on a prime.
> 
> But, today, for $100, I may have gotten my scrounge of a life time. This saw sat under a work bench for the best part of 50 years. Primed the carb and on about the 10th pull it fired up. The inside of the tank looks brand spanking new so I filled the tank. Primed the carb again and it fired up and seems to run great. Can't wait to sharpen the chain and stick it in some wood. I'm not going to say what model it is, I want some guesses. It's a 1975 Sachs Dolmar. I do have the air cleaner cover. Actually the saw looks like new, except 50 years of oil dripping off the bench and dust on it.




Rotary.


----------



## biggerstaff94 (Aug 5, 2022)

Snatched up this 3.5lb plumb double bit off ebay for $19.99. Will re-handle and put it to work once it arrives.


----------



## Dave86 (Aug 5, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Rotary.


KMS4 Wankel


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 5, 2022)

rarefish383 said:


> Haven't done much looking this year. I picked up an Echo 285 and a Homelite 340 for $3 each. Both fire on a prime.
> 
> But, today, for $100, I may have gotten my scrounge of a life time. This saw sat under a work bench for the best part of 50 years. Primed the carb and on about the 10th pull it fired up. The inside of the tank looks brand spanking new so I filled the tank. Primed the carb again and it fired up and seems to run great. Can't wait to sharpen the chain and stick it in some wood. I'm not going to say what model it is, I want some guesses. It's a 1975 Sachs Dolmar. I do have the air cleaner cover. Actually the saw looks like new, except 50 years of oil dripping off the bench and dust on it.



Dude you got a KMS-4 for $100?!?! You suck for all eternity.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 6, 2022)

I’ll play. Picked this up a few days ago for $100 dollars. All original.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 6, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Rotary.


I like one word answers! Yes it is a KMS4 rotary. I found it a couple years ago. Old fellow that had it said he bought it back in the 70’s for a project, and it was too heavy to use it much, so it sat under the bench till today. Frank will be turning 91 this year. He rides around his 3 acres in Annapolis on a John Deere 455 diesel with a 40 loader on it. Under the trees he has what’s left of a 60’s Iso Revolta. An Italian sports car with a 427 Chevy engine. He has more cool stuff around his property than you could imagine. It’s a scroungers paradise.


----------



## bigbadbob (Aug 6, 2022)

Couple free ones 2100 and 032 2100 has 155 comp, been sitting long time.
Both bars and chains are good now.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 6, 2022)

scrounged... other day picked up off the curb this lil Gorilla dump cart! rough around the edges, to say the least... at least it rolled home. surprisingly, tires looked iffy, but she had 4 to hold air! still up. rusted out here n there, bolts impossible to loosen (rust welded) and broken main parts. up and into dry dock, fussed with it, cleaned it, serviced and oiled it. fixed floating rusted out axle and broken Z... derusted rusy bolts down below... and now, not quite as pretty as NIB... but 'good as new!!!' i liked the price! ~ will mod up a new handle/hitch... and make it my 3rd car in my firewood scrounge safari train. for my saws, fuel, tools and water, etc.


.


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Aug 6, 2022)

i like it so much, decided to get a new one, too. bit pricey... close to $175.00 w/tax.  but i liked all the new upgraded mods and engineering designs on latest versions. as i was ckg around, only A-z offers this dump cart with the 'no flat' tires... an offer popped up... from their warehouse. $118! so it is supposed to be here today.  says used, and in good condition. repacked. my exp says always NIB and repackaged. we'll see... and since i had a $40 gift card credit at A-z... how could i pass it up?

will arrive today



link and 3 cool vids



https://www.amazon.com/Gorilla-Carts-Poly-No-Flat-Tires/dp/B084NTR8V6



i think the modded carriage bolt-like fasteners' heads are slick ~


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 6, 2022)

bigbadbob said:


> Couple free ones 2100 and 032 2100 has 155 comp, been sitting long time.
> Both bars and chains are good now. View attachment 1008122
> View attachment 1008123


At least I'm not the only one that plays with my saws barefoot!


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 7, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Dude you got a KMS-4 for $100?!?! You suck for all eternity.


Not just a KMS4, a running KMS4


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 7, 2022)

biggerstaff94 said:


> Snatched up this 3.5lb plumb double bit off ebay for $19.99. Will re-handle and put it to work once it arrives.
> 
> View attachment 1008067


I love those old Plumbs and Collins. I have a beautiful Plumb Cruiser that @Multifaceted rehung for me with a hand shaped octagonal handle. I’ve passed on some nice axes because they cut good original handles off to make them cheaper to ship. I’d pay extra for the handle. But mine are just display queens, I seldom swing an ax anymore.


----------



## grizz55chev (Aug 7, 2022)

Backyard Lumberjack said:


> scrounged... other day picked up off the curb this lil Gorilla dump cart! rough around the edges, to say the least... at least it rolled home. surprisingly, tires looked iffy, but she had 4 to hold air! still up. rusted out here n there, bolts impossible to loosen (rust welded) and broken main parts. up and into dry dock, fussed with it, cleaned it, serviced and oiled it. fixed floating rusted out axle and broken Z... derusted rusy bolts down below... and now, not quite as pretty as NIB... but 'good as new!!!' i liked the price! ~ will mod up a new handle/hitch... and make it my 3rd car in my firewood scrounge safari train. for my saws, fuel, tools and water, etc.
> View attachment 1008157
> 
> .
> ...


Free is in my price range, nice!


----------



## John Lyngdal (Aug 9, 2022)

It's mine now. I'll be picking it up on Saturday.

Stihl Chainsaw-SALE PENDING PICKUP - $50 (Dallas)​ 








© craigslist - Map data © OpenStreetMap

condition: *salvage*
make / manufacturer: *Stihl*
Does not run. Sold as is.

UPDATE: Thank you for your interest. This is sold pending pickup. If this changes I'll update the add accordingly. Thank you, Don


----------



## Woodslasher (Aug 10, 2022)

I got 4 free "defective" high end 3.5 ton floor jacks and 1 "defective" 22 ton air-over-hydraulic big rig jack from the recycling. 3 floor jacks work fine, the big rig jack needs a wheel, and one jack needs a handle and a new pump cylinder. Even if I have to spend $150 for a new hydraulic unit to end up with ~$6000 worth of usable jacks I can live with that.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 10, 2022)

rarefish383 said:


> Not just a KMS4, a running KMS4


Don’t rub it in now…


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Aug 10, 2022)

bigbadbob said:


> Couple free ones 2100 and 032 2100 has 155 comp, been sitting long time.
> Both bars and chains are good now. View attachment 1008122
> View attachment 1008123


You can go ahead and give me that 2100 if you like. I’ll give it a good home.


----------



## rarefish383 (Aug 10, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Don’t rub it in now…


sooorrry.


----------



## bigbadbob (Aug 10, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> You can go ahead and give me that 2100 if you like. I’ll give it a good home.


Its got a nasty past,, not allowed across the border.


----------



## RedneckChainsawRepair (Aug 17, 2022)

1993 394xp with pro safety full wrap. Just picked up last night to get into right hands. 

UPDATE: Pulled low 125psi. I ended up taking this saw apart and fixing for owner instead of buying to get in right hands. The cylinder had some old west coast style porting in it. Cleaned up cylinder and new piston kit.


----------



## Pioneer (Aug 19, 2022)

Junkyard find. Was missing a few nuts and screws, but otherwise complete. Even came with a usable bar and chain, and I guess he didn't want the wrench for it either.
Decent compression and spark, fired right up on prime. No Sludge in the gas tank, only took 15 minutes to clean up. By far the cleanest saw that came to me for free.
Will get the standard carb kit, fuel line, and a good going over. Service tag was from somewhere in BC, quite a drive to get here to Manitoba. Might have some interesting history behind it.
A bit heavy for it's displacement compared to a modern saw, 12.6 lb. empty, but I can't complain if it runs like the other Homelites I have.


----------



## Homer6679 (Aug 20, 2022)

Got this 031AV, the case, the fuel and tool, all the goodies pictured for 40 bucks. Has 170 compression, haven’t looked at the piston yet. And the fuel is good just for an added bonus


----------



## av8or3 (Aug 20, 2022)

That’s a great buy. I’d toss the fuel though. As old as that saw is the gas could be pretty old too. Empty the tank and clean it. Cheap insurance if you’re planning on running it.


----------



## Maine_woodburner (Sep 1, 2022)

Got this from the neighbor today. Been sitting in the back of his plow truck for a while. 
Sprayed the carb, started for a second but a nice little lightweight once I get her running again.
Little different than the what I am used to but should make limbing even easier.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Sep 1, 2022)

Maine_woodburner said:


> Got this from the neighbor today. Been sitting in the back of his plow truck for a while.
> Sprayed the carb, started for a second but a nice little lightweight once I get her running again.
> Little different than the what I am used to but should make limbing even easier.


Swap out the carburetor for one with a Hi and Low adjustments and a little modification to the muffler will improve the usefulness of the saw.
Keep the chain sharp and let it self feed and it will serve you well.


----------



## Homer6679 (Sep 2, 2022)

Just picked up this Pro Mac 510 for 35 bucks. Been sitting for a year but has fresh gas in the tank. I haven’t looked at the piston yet. How’d I do?


----------



## Maine_woodburner (Sep 2, 2022)

John Lyngdal said:


> Swap out the carburetor for one with a Hi and Low adjustments and a little modification to the muffler will improve the usefulness of the saw.
> Keep the chain sharp and let it self feed and it will serve you well.


Any suggestions on the carb? Got the saw for free, he just wants to borrow it when needed. Definitely one of my groundwork chains but would guess it would be the best he has worked with considering how I have seen all the saws he has used.
I have already ordered parts that I know need replacement, and that it is a cheap saw so that leans into pricing things of course. 
But for free, getting it running right for under 60 bucks is a bargain. Just limbing and other work for that one, got a couple of 700 dollar saws I am saving for to have for next wood season. Hopefully hit my target in my woods maintenance then get a few semi loads of log length to process and sell 40-60 cord. 
100% not a saw I would buy for myself.


----------



## Snowchaser (Sep 3, 2022)

Free!
Homelite xl-850, 550 and 2 - 330’s
Husky 55 and 240
Ryobi c4618
Shindaiwa 488
Stihl 031
Mcculloch welded tip bar
The 550 caught fire at some point but the rest all pop on fuel. Ironically, the newest one, the 240, is the one giving me the biggest problems so far.


----------



## FamilyTradition (Sep 8, 2022)

Nice score! Does your Homelite 550 have the full wrap handle? Be prepared to replace the rubber boot between the carb and cylinder. What caused the fire, do you know? Great looking Shindaiwa as well. Enjoy!


----------



## Snowchaser (Sep 8, 2022)

550 has the full wrap, looks like the fire started around the spark plug boot and melted the handle and trigger too. Im guessing fuel leak from the carb dribbling down. He also just gave me a husky L65 or L77 as far as i can tell. Haven’t found any numbers off it yet.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 8, 2022)

Snowchaser said:


> 550 has the full wrap, looks like the fire started around the spark plug boot and melted the handle and trigger too. Im guessing fuel leak from the carb dribbling down. He also just gave me a husky L65 or L77 as far as i can tell. Haven’t found any numbers off it yet.


65 has the plug hidden under the top cover.


----------



## Pudsy (Sep 9, 2022)

Snowchaser said:


> Free!
> Homelite xl-850, 550 and 2 - 330’s
> Husky 55 and 240
> Ryobi c4618
> ...


You suck! Big time


----------



## Snowchaser (Sep 9, 2022)

Pudsy said:


> You suck! Big time


My new record, up to 24 saws. Yeah yeah, its nothing compared to a lot if you. The husky is an L65. Worth cleaning up?


----------



## Pudsy (Sep 9, 2022)

Snowchaser said:


> The husky is an L65. Worth cleaning up?



You may be asking the wrong person ;o) I'm mostly into older 60's-80's saws (usually can't afford the really nice pre 60's models), so for me the L65 (and the Homelites) would be more of a keeper than the 55 and 240 for example. But if it is for every day use I wouldn't necessarily go that way ...


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 9, 2022)

Snowchaser said:


> My new record, up to 24 saws. Yeah yeah, its nothing compared to a lot if you. The husky is an L65. Worth cleaning up?


Those 65s kind of run the gambit, a really nice one is a 200-400$ saw but I find them for 20-100$ range alot.
The 77 version is more desirable.


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 10, 2022)

Free on roadside.
Wouldnt pump past 65
Removed cover, loose 3/8 coper line from head to tank.
150 psi now


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 10, 2022)

what's the wrench hangin there?


----------



## bigbadbob (Sep 10, 2022)

rocketnorton said:


> what's the wrench hangin there?


50mm converted to door handle, freeby


----------



## skeet88 (Sep 10, 2022)

bigbadbob said:


> Free on roadside.
> Wouldnt pump past 65
> Removed cover, loose 3/8 coper line from head to tank.
> 150 psi nowView attachment 1016206


Boy don’t I feel like a dummy,I read the description before scrolling down for the picture.”What kind of chainsaw has a 3/8 copper line from the head to the tank?Well he fixed the compression issue!” Then I saw the picture  Y’all be good and stay safe!


----------



## Overlooker (Sep 11, 2022)

Garage Sale: 2 saws and non-matching case: $20. I'm not much for Poulans of that vintage, but how long would someone have to search to find a cleaner SXL??. And I've got plenty of Stihls that will fit in that case.


















Happy hunting! O


----------



## skeet88 (Sep 11, 2022)

Overlooker said:


> Garage Sale: 2 saws and non-matching case: $20. I'm not much for Poulans of that vintage, but how long would someone have to search to find a cleaner SXL??. And I've got plenty of Stihls that will fit in that case.
> View attachment 1016526
> 
> View attachment 1016527
> ...


Nice score! I’m not familiar with the Homelites,what size engine does it have? Be Safe!


----------



## Overlooker (Sep 12, 2022)

skeet88 said:


> I’m not familiar with the Homelites,what size engine does it have?


58cc, as i recall. I have two XL 12s (55cc), two other Super XLs, and an XL-923 (82cc) and several smaller Homies of the same vintage. O


----------



## FamilyTradition (Sep 12, 2022)

Beautiful SXL. Charlotte SXL's from that period of time appear to have exceptional paint that resists wear and tear. Enjoy it!


----------



## motorhead99999 (Sep 15, 2022)

1913 Cincinnati no2 horizontal milling machine with vertical milling attachment tons of endmills,fly cutters, surface cutters and rotary table for milling circles or curved edges 

1905 leblond 14” lathe also tons of tooling

Bandsaw with beveling table 

Not in the pics but will post later
Tubing bender with all dies up to 2 1/2” pipe
Harbor freight press
4’ wide band roller
6’ break
Old cast iron 6” 48” belt sander 
Roller for stiffening floor pans and body panels 
1959 rambler super 2 door wagon 
1959 rambler super 4 door sedan 
20’ car trailer 


Friend of a friend passed and his wife wanted the stuff gone. My friend had no use for the stuff so I traded the lady a couple hours of labor for the lot. I have to go back this weekend to finish getting the tools out of the garage


----------



## SimonHS (Sep 15, 2022)

motorhead99999 said:


> 1913 Cincinnati no2 horizontal milling machine with vertical milling attachment tons of endmills,fly cutters, surface cutters and rotary table for milling circles or curved edges
> 
> 1905 leblond 14” lathe also tons of tooling
> 
> ...



Instant machine shop. Well done!


----------



## motorhead99999 (Sep 15, 2022)

SimonHS said:


> Instant machine shop. Well done!


Just more stuff to add to the collection. I have a Bridgeport and 8” lathe. Now I need a bigger garage


----------



## rocketnorton (Sep 15, 2022)

rumbler pics?


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 15, 2022)

Sorry to hear about your friend, always sucks to get stuff that way.


----------



## Overlooker (Sep 15, 2022)

Overlooker said:


> Garage Sale: 2 saws and non-matching case: $20.


I married the SXL to a 20in Oregon bar that came with my XL923 (It's now sporting a 31in Windsor bar!), checked the compression (>140psi), and the fuel line and filter in the tank. That fuel looked and smelled okay, so I started it in just a few pulls. I tweaked the L screw on the carb and used it to cut up a few fallen branches. Here it is pictured in the middle of my now three-some of SXLs. From L to R they date from '91, '92, and '85.










When it's really windy, it's good to have one of these in each hand to keep you from blowing away! O


----------



## Overlooker (Sep 15, 2022)

A friend traded with me this VI Super 2 Auto for a bottle of my favorite beer. It dates from 1978. It's missing the bar adjustment/chain tightening screw. I think I can steal one from one of my parts saws. I've yet to try to start it.












I'll update when I get it started. O


----------



## j-jock (Sep 16, 2022)

I am having trouble getting my jaw off the floor. What a find.


----------



## Blairito (Sep 17, 2022)

2015 550xp
Was sceptical at first for the price
Good deal?


----------



## Woodslasher (Sep 17, 2022)

Blairito said:


> 2015 550xp
> Was sceptical at first for the price
> Good deal?


I'd say so.


----------



## ballisticdoughnut (Sep 23, 2022)

020 AV I got for free. Runs on prime, gotta go through the carb. Only thing really wrong with it is the broken clutch cover. Otherwise very clean saw.


----------



## Patrick1903 (Sep 23, 2022)

ballisticdoughnut said:


> Only thing really wrong with it is the broken clutch cover. Otherwise very clean saw.


And the bar’s on upside down! 

Nice score.


----------



## OM617YOTA (Sep 25, 2022)

Not sure if this qualifies. $125 for the mower, $50 in parts, caught up the maintenance. She's not pretty, but she's a runner.

Will probably resell. My lawn is small and convoluted, this saves almost no time vs. the push mower.


----------



## kevinm1980 (Sep 26, 2022)

A 30$ Canadian find, runs great, I think it has fairly low hours 903am


----------



## scut207 (Sep 29, 2022)

j-jock said:


> I am having trouble getting my jaw off the floor. What a find.


are super 2s rare/valuable?


----------



## singinwoodwackr (Sep 29, 2022)

Patrick1903 said:


> And the bar’s on upside down!


that's for doing only undercuts.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Sep 29, 2022)

scut207 said:


> are super 2s rare/valuable?


No , but they're a great little top handle.


----------



## j-jock (Oct 2, 2022)

scut207 said:


> are super 2s rare/valuable?


Sorry I am late to answer and someone beat me to it. I don't think they are any more valuable than any older saw, but I have a couple Homelites that I like and use. An XL-1, 45 cc, 16 inch bar, that I use for small jobs, and a Homelite power master XP1000, that runs great but I am missing a muffler. I have decided that I am going to make one, but there are too many other jobs with a higher priority right now.


----------



## vtfireman85 (Oct 17, 2022)

Not sure how i did here, but i am feeling pretty good about it. Guy wanted to give it to me, i told him no, finally he said 50 bucks, i said 100 he refused, it went home with me. It runs, he said it was “tired” I haven’t done a compression test yet but I suspect it needs rubber parts and filters and maybe a plug. 
Said he has too many and this is too heavy, i was looking for a beater, this is nicer than i had in mind.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Oct 18, 2022)

vtfireman85 said:


> Not sure how i did here, but i am feeling pretty good about it. Guy wanted to give it to me, i told him no, finally he said 50 bucks, i said 100 he refused, it went home with me. It runs, he said it was “tired” I haven’t done a compression test yet but I suspect it needs rubber parts and filters and maybe a plug.
> Said he has too many and this is too heavy, i was looking for a beater, this is nicer than i had in mind.


I would visit him with a "free" a load of firewood and offer to stack it in a location of his choosing.


----------



## vtfireman85 (Oct 18, 2022)

John Lyngdal said:


> I would visit him with a "free" a load of firewood and offer to stack it in a location of his choosing.


Theres been enough friction over the years that i am not feeling very guilty. He can be a douche. Also it does seem to have some form of compression issues. Haven’t spent any time to figure it out


----------



## John Lyngdal (Oct 18, 2022)

vtfireman85 said:


> There's been enough friction over the years that i am not feeling very guilty. He can be a douche. Also it does seem to have some form of compression issues. Haven’t spent any time to figure it out


Fair enough in that case. If it just needs a new piston ring consider it a gesture of reconciliation; if the piston and cylinder are cooked, the saw was just something he didn't want anymore and value it accordingly.


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 18, 2022)

$20 1400 watt genny.
Carb needed a trip to the ultrasonic.
Added a good fuel filter


----------



## mojo jojo (Oct 20, 2022)

New, bought in 1989, unopened box...until today 
Alpina golden 45 (special edition Alpina Prof-41 with longer bar)

What do you think? Should I keep it virgin or do I start it?


----------



## SimonHS (Oct 20, 2022)

mojo jojo said:


> New, bought in 1989, unopened box...until today
> Alpina golden 45 (special edition Alpina Prof-41 with longer bar)
> 
> What do you think? Should I keep it virgin or do I start it?



Keep it virgin. I like the double throttle triggers.


----------



## Sepia (Oct 20, 2022)

mojo jojo said:


> New, bought in 1989, unopened box...until today
> Alpina golden 45 (special edition Alpina Prof-41 with longer bar)
> 
> What do you think? Should I keep it virgin or do I start it?


It's likely one of a kind right now. As soon as you put fuel in it, that claim is gone.


----------



## Overlooker (Oct 20, 2022)

Virginia! O


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 21, 2022)

I like free stuff 395


----------



## SimonHS (Oct 21, 2022)

bigbadbob said:


> I like free stuff 395
> View attachment 1026127
> View attachment 1026128
> View attachment 1026129



You definitely suck! Great score. What's the story?


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 21, 2022)

Did a carb boot fix on a echo cs600, and a hot start issue on a 372.
Gifted me the 395 for the fix.
Dont kid yourself 395s been around the block.
And there may be more,,,,
He left behind a stihl 441 that has issues that have evaded others.


,


----------



## rocketnorton (Oct 21, 2022)

$125.cad
bought for fullwrap
runs, scored some
120 psi
need top cover n piston


----------



## president (Oct 22, 2022)

bigbadbob said:


> Did a carb boot fix on a echo cs600, and a hot start issue on a 372.
> Gifted me the 395 for the fix.
> Dont kid yourself 395s been around the block.
> And there may be more,,,,
> ...


Hey Bob, Is Jarod late for your 2100?
got you a muffler


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 22, 2022)

president said:


> Hey Bob, Is Jarod late for your 2100?
> got you a muffler


Havent heard from him.


----------



## president (Oct 22, 2022)

bigbadbob said:


> Havent heard from him.


Call him Bob, I did hours of work on his
044,


----------



## bigbadbob (Oct 22, 2022)

president said:


> Call him Bob, I did hours of work on his
> 044,


He will see you thursday


----------



## TheDarkLordChinChin (Oct 23, 2022)

2x Husqvarna 254xp €45 each
1x Husqvarna 262xp €60
1x Box of crap €40


All three saws start and run, 262 cuts out after starting, no air filter, hopefully easy fix. 
Plan to sell the 262 and one of the 254's, will keep the other.


----------



## dboyd351 (Oct 23, 2022)

mojo jojo said:


> New, bought in 1989, unopened box...until today
> Alpina golden 45 (special edition Alpina Prof-41 with longer bar)
> 
> What do you think? Should I keep it virgin or do I start it?


Is that an Alpina trials bike behind it?


----------



## dboyd351 (Oct 23, 2022)

rocketnorton said:


> View attachment 1026257
> View attachment 1026258
> 
> 
> ...


very nice Pete!
You definitely suck!


----------



## GrizG (Oct 23, 2022)

Thought I posted this previously... maybe wrong thread?? This is the 35 ton splitter I got new for $500. It was lost in the warehouse for years and a manager at the hardware store I haunt remembered it was there when he heard me asking about splitters. Seems the techs pulled the carb off for a repair, ordered and received a new one, and never installed it. They installed the carb, put fluids in it, and delivered it for that price. The current price on these things is in the $2,400-$2,500 range from what I can find... It works just fine.


----------



## dboyd351 (Oct 23, 2022)

GrizG said:


> Thought I posted this previously... maybe wrong thread?? This is the 35 ton splitter I got new for $500. It was lost in the warehouse for years and a manager at the hardware store I haunt remembered it was there when he heard me asking about splitters. Seems the techs pulled the carb off for a repair, ordered and received a new one, and never installed it. They installed the carb, put fluids in it, and delivered it for that price. The current price on these things is in the $2,400-$2,500 range from what I can find... It works just fine.
> View attachment 1026816


I often check the back room where they keep the rental equipment at my local Tractor Supply. They put the warrenty returns back there, often marked down substantially in "as is" condition. If you are willing to do some repairs you can get some good deals. Got my current gas pressure washer that way for a little over $100.


----------



## GrizG (Oct 24, 2022)

dboyd351 said:


> I often check the back room where they keep the rental equipment at my local Tractor Supply. They put the warrenty returns back there, often marked down substantially in "as is" condition. If you are willing to do some repairs you can get some good deals. Got my current gas pressure washer that way for a little over $100.


Yeah... willingness, ability, and an inexpensive source of parts go hand-in-hand if you want to do it really cheap! 

I got a hold of 5 free snowblowers in about a 14 month period... They all needed some TLC... some more than others. The easiest one needed a double cable stop and having the cables and levers installed correctly. I also filed the scraper bar straight, changed the oil, and adjusted the skids. Done... about $10. The worst one needed a scrapper bar, skids, tubes, belts, chute, hardware, oil and a valve job... about $150 including lube and the materials (compound, head gasket, etc.) to do the valve job. The latest one is an 8 HP... skids, scrapper bar, carb, oil change, and Slime in the tires. About $100 in that one.

My goal is to keep finding free snowblowers until my sons and I all have the best available for our needs and then I'll sell the rest. We could really use another 8 HP at my sons'... They have long driveways with drift problems and state highway department's snow banks with which to deal. The 5 HP blowers work but are slow compared to the 8 HP with it's wider cut and more power in the deep stuff.


----------



## Roanoker494 (Oct 28, 2022)

Picked up this Wards WD-79 today for $50. Powered by a 100cc West Bend 610 engine. It has good compression. I have also attached a IPL pdf for the WD-79/WD-99.
EDIT:
The saw started and run with fresh fuel.


----------



## Welder56 (Oct 29, 2022)

Picked up a couple boxes of 020Avs for $200 today. Some top handle and rear handle models. Gonna build one out of the 8 or so in the box. Wanted to find a good build project over the winter. Got lots of parts to pick through and clean up


----------



## isawben (Nov 6, 2022)

Got an Echo CST-610 Evl with a 20” bar for $150 on Craigslist.


----------



## av8or3 (Nov 7, 2022)

isawben said:


> Got an Echo CST-610 Evl with a 20” bar for $150 on Craigslist. View attachment 1030302
> View attachment 1030303
> View attachment 1030304



That should be some fun.


----------



## freeasaburt (Nov 7, 2022)

I got 2 old chainsaws yesterday, for free...
A McCulloch Pro Mac 60, which is mainly complete but is probably gonna require a lot of work. Piston looks decent, I wonder if I will get the carb in good running order again.
And an 'Opem' 157, Italian brand, not too much is known about them.

So I might suck a little bit? 

If anyone knows more about the Opems, please let me know...


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Nov 7, 2022)

Pro


freeasaburt said:


> I got 2 old chainsaws yesterday, for free...
> A McCulloch Pro Mac 60, which is mainly complete but is probably gonna require a lot of work. Piston looks decent, I wonder if I will get the carb in good running order again.
> And an 'Opem' 157, Italian brand, not too much is known about them.
> 
> ...


ProMac 60 is one of my favorites, just a great saw to run.


----------



## ChainsawmanDan (Nov 8, 2022)

Picked up these bars a while ago about 30 mins down the road. Sold them to a famous person out west haha. Sure was nice to hold a tournament of kings bar


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Nov 9, 2022)

Not sure it qualifies as suckage- but another Jonsered joined the family today- a nice example of a 2077 for around $60 US.


----------



## ChainsawmanDan (Nov 9, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Not sure it qualifies as suckage- but another Jonsered joined the family today- a nice example of a 2077 for around $60 US.
> 
> View attachment 1030959



That’s a clean saw! Very nice!


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Nov 9, 2022)

ChainsawmanDan said:


> That’s a clean saw! Very nice!



It is- only down sides are the plastic clutch cover has been busted and "repaired" and there is an unexplained hole in the back of the tank handle area, alongside the air box- does not effect the running of the saw- but an odd place to bust a hole in a saw.
Oh, came with one of those hard carry cases and a fairly good 20" Oregon bar and chain- plus free delivery for the price. 
So, maybe it did suck.


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 10, 2022)

Free, supposedly it runs.
Testing at a later time.


----------



## mojo jojo (Nov 10, 2022)

What would be a good deal for a brand new (only started a few times) Tomos (Husqvarna made in Yugoslavia) 266SE ?


----------



## isawben (Nov 13, 2022)

Free Poulan 3450 from a local shop. 

Btw, there wouldn’t happen to be anyone on here who knows where I can find new ignition coils for an Echo CST-610? I recently discovered that the ones on mine have gone bad, and haven’t been able to find any.


----------



## Ryanp2842 (Nov 13, 2022)

Just got home with this Stihl 051av. Very nice overall condition and strong runner for $200 cdn.


----------



## John in MA (Nov 17, 2022)

Howdy, ladies. Been a decade since I've brought home a chainsaw and 20 years since I've "collected" but I guess old habits die hard and I've been drowning in power equipment this month. Mostly various snowblower parts swapping but did get some AS content.

-Went to pick up a free "non-running" snowblower (runs fine) and the guy gives me a free lawnmower (that actually didn't run but now does) and a free Stihl MS171 that also "doesn't run." Well it too runs fine and just needed a new gas cap.
-Then I went to buy a parts snowblower for $100 and the guy tossed in a free Stihl KM56RC pole trimmer system because he liked the cut of my jib or something. Runs fine, needed a couple small parts.
-Finally was poking around for Stihl stuff on CL I found a mythical top-handle S10 for $45. Supposedly no spark but it sparks just fine, and would run if the gas tank and carb weren't full of 30-year-old gasoline. Fires right up on prime. I've never owned a really old old-timey Stihl before so this is kinda cool.


----------



## Steve Hume (Nov 18, 2022)

Free 193t from the neighbor that was straight gassed. Checked the piston the best I could and what I saw looked fine. Dumped out the fuel that was in it and it didn’t appear to have any oil in it at all. Filled the tank with some fresh 40:1 and it fired right up. Wouldn’t hardly run and had no pressure to the exhaust. Screen was the worst I’ve ever seen on a saw that still ran. Runs like a champ and pulls the 3/8lp on a 14” bar great.


----------



## pioneer saws (Nov 26, 2022)

A couple of Huskies I got this week, paid $30aud for the 61 and $60aud for the 281XP.
The 61 runs well and ive used the piston and cylinder from the 281 to get another going.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 7, 2022)

ChainsawmanDan said:


> Picked up these bars a while ago about 30 mins down the road. Sold them to a famous person out west haha. Sure was nice to hold a tournament of kings bar View attachment 1030718


I like them all, and have plenty of old Homelites that would like them too. But I really like the "TOK" bar!


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 7, 2022)

isawben said:


> Got an Echo CST-610 Evl with a 20” bar for $150 on Craigslist. View attachment 1030302
> View attachment 1030303
> View attachment 1030304


I found an old Homelite dealer in WV, now a Stihl dealer. I bought 19 saws from him, all over 70CC's and 5-6 over 100CC's, Several were good runners, including a Super 1050. The first 5 saws were $10 each. After Covid he went up to $20 each. He said one of his regular customers called and said he had an old Echo he found cleaning out his shop, and did Junior want it. He asked the customer what he wanted for it. He said give me $20 for gas and I'll drop it of this afternoon. It was a 610 Twin. Junior said when he finds it, I can have it. He works on a bench under an umbrella, outside. If you go in his shop it's armpit deep in saws. Anyway, I got my KMS4 Rotary a few months ago, now all I need is a 610. Congrats on yours.


----------



## artbaldoni (Dec 10, 2022)

I was already told I suck. Picked this up off FBMP for $50. Still has all the stickers on it, a fresh chain and it runs perfectly. Met the guy to pick it up and it turns out it was my insurance agent from when I had an excavating business 20+ years ago. He gave me a money back guarantee, and we chatted in the parking lot for 45 min. My only problem is my Dolmars are jealous.


----------



## rarefish383 (Dec 11, 2022)

artbaldoni said:


> I was already told I suck. Picked this up off FBMP for $50. Still has all the stickers on it, a fresh chain and it runs perfectly. Met the guy to pick it up and it turns out it was my insurance agent from when I had an excavating business 20+ years ago. He gave me a money back guarantee, and we chatted in the parking lot for 45 min. My only problem is my Dolmars are jealous.
> View attachment 1039480


Nice grab. I only have one Dolmar, the KMS4, so, all my other saws are jealous!


----------



## artbaldoni (Dec 12, 2022)

rarefish383 said:


> Nice grab. I only have one Dolmar, the KMS4, so, all my other saws are jealous!


Had to look that one up. I would say the other saws are jealous! Never knew there was a rotary engine chainsaw. 8hp? I remember and rode. didn't own, the Wankel Suzuki. Interesting ride. Thanks for expanding my horizons!


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Dec 12, 2022)

Bob Hedgecutter said:


> Not sure it qualifies as suckage- but another Jonsered joined the family today- a nice example of a 2077 for around $60 US.
> 
> View attachment 1030959


what is the chain guide attachment pattern?


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Dec 12, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> what is the chain guide attachment pattern?



Chain guide attachment pattern? 
Not sure what you are asking here? But its running 3/8 7 sprocket to drive the chain.
Nylon buffers to guide the chain.

However, if you mean the clutch cover bar mount stud spacing- its D009 so that broken cover made from plastic can be replaced with a magnesium one of a 2## series Husqvarna, 625-670 Jonsered style with a bit of cutting and grinding.


----------



## Piotr Pakuła (Dec 13, 2022)

D009  The saw is cheap to buy in my place and I am thinking about it and it is without a cutting set. Looks like I'd have a set like this in the garage


----------



## Bob Hedgecutter (Dec 13, 2022)

Piotr Pakuła said:


> D009  The saw is cheap to buy in my place and I am thinking about it and it is without a cutting set. Looks like I'd have a set like this in the garage



Yes these are the same as the Husqvarna Large Mount for bars- not like the older Jonsereds pre Electrolux that were their own specific 10mm stud mount.


----------



## 6bt (Dec 17, 2022)

here's my "you suck deal" for the year. A pair of 064's as a partial trade for a skidsteer snowblower. Guy valued them at $150.


----------



## isawben (Dec 17, 2022)

6bt said:


> View attachment 1041572
> here's my "you suck deal" for the year. A pair of 064's as a partial trade for a skidsteer snowblower. Guy valued them at $150.


You definitely suck!


----------



## Woodslasher (Dec 22, 2022)

$60 for these guys from True Value, all n.o.s.


----------



## John Lyngdal (Dec 24, 2022)

Just a small scale suck to close out my year.
A straight and clean 25" Stihl Light bar and bar cover for $40.
I think I'm going to replace the 25" sprocket nose bar on my modified MS361 with this bar.


----------



## isawben (Dec 29, 2022)

Picked up two saws the other day, a Homelite XL2 and a Craftsman 2.3/16 for $80 at the Wheeler Mission. Both came with cases, and the XL2 came with 5 extra chains and two screnches, and two screwdrivers.


----------

